# PDFs on iPod Touch



## Marrow Man (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a question about viewing PDFs on an iPod Touch (I'm assuming the same would apply to an iPhone or iPad). I can open the PDF easily enough through iBooks. However, it tries to display the whole page on the screen, which makes the font too small to read. I can zoom out to make it larger, but not only does that make it larger than the screen, it requires me to do it again every time I turn the page.

Is there a way to change the font size on a more permanent basis for the document? Also, font size is not a problem when reading a book through the Kindle app. Is there a way to open the PDF through the Kindle app, and if so, does this solve the font size problem?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 26, 2011)

PDF files are nothing more than image files that are compatible with text, so you cannot raise the size of the text on iBooks.

It can be done though. You'll have to convert the PDF to a .doc or .docx file, go into Word, raise the font size, convert it back to PDF, then save it to your iTouch.

There are a couple online services that can convert to .doc for you (there's a free one that I'll try to dig up real quick), but you can only save it in PDF if you have Office 2007 or later.

Here's the site I use.

Keep in mind though, if you convert the file and you discover that it is nothing more than images of text, there's nothing you can do.


----------



## Edward (Feb 26, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> but you can only save it in PDF if you have Office 2007 or later.



Or the free OpenOffice.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 26, 2011)

Ahh, forgot about that.

Probably because I despise OO with a passion.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 26, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Ahh, forgot about that.
> 
> Probably because I despise OO with a passion.


 
Not as much as we despise paying for something crazy expensive when a workable alternative is free and already on our machines.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 26, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, forgot about that.
> ...


 
True, but you lose the kind of support Microsoft offers, many features, as well as a more compact piece of software that offers more bang for the MB.

And when it comes to business, better to fork over the money so you're sure that you do the job right...you'll get a piece of it back in tax deduction.


----------



## Edward (Feb 26, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Probably because I despise OO with a passion.



Easier transition to OO from earlier editions of MS Offfice than from earlier MS Office to MS Office 2007.

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> as well as a more compact piece of software



Microsoft and 'compact' are two words I generally don't think of as going together.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 26, 2011)

Edward said:


> O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:
> 
> 
> > Probably because I despise OO with a passion.
> ...


 
Where's the Like button when you need it?


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 26, 2011)

I LIKE OO because it is not a Gates product . I type this on my Mac Mini


----------

